# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco tecnico especializado en palta

## Margarita P.

Buscamos para un proyecto de desarrollo de plantaciones de palta Hass, un técnico especializado en palta para manejo de vivero, asistencia tecnica de campo y capacitacion de los productores. Adjunto TDR TÉRMINOS DE REFERENCIA asistencia tecnica.doc. Si interesado enviar CV al correo valleverdequillabamba@hotmail.com o para cualquier consulta.Temas similares: Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Busco compradores de palta forte Busco compradores de palta forte

----------

